# belt length



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

I told you I would need more help. I took the mower deck from the parts tractor I bought and mounted it on my good tractor and when I went to install the belt that came with the mowerdeck and parts tractor on the mower it is way too long. This is part # the 38" deck calls for on the underside of the hood, 1716854. I can not find any info on what length that part # is, but it cannot possibly be 1/2" x 90" that this belt is. Can anyone tell me what length belt that part# is? Also wondering what is a turbo belt that they have a part # listing for underhood. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Don't know if you have a "Tractor Supply" close to you. They have a good selection of belts and will take back belts that do not fit. Heck, you can even buy 2 or 3 and take back the ones you don't use. might be an option.


----------



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

well after I had dinner and had time to look at some pictures of mower decks like mine I realized I was routing the belt wrong and went back out and voila, it does fit, guess I am getting old. Thanks for the tip about tractor supply though, that may be useful in the future.


----------

